# INFJ here, nice to meet you all!



## Akiraneh (Aug 22, 2015)

*Hello there*, I just joined this site because I want to get to know new kinds of people. I would be glad to talk to anyone here 

I only know one guy who claims to be an INFJ, but I'm not really sure if he is one tbh. It would be pretty cool to get to talk to someone who has this personality type as well, although as I mentioned, I'd be happy to talk to anyone no matter what type they are.

*And here are some random facts about me:*

I'm a 17-year-old Finnish girl who enjoys a countless amount of things and has a wide range of humour. My hobbies include e.g. music and theatre  I can talk about any random thing that comes to your mind so don't be hesitant to message me!

Doctor Who is my life, the Yogscast is awesome as well as Cryaotic and Jesse Cox, I love all kinds of music and nature is the best when it's fresh and pure! I'd like to own a cat one day. I enjoy anime and all that, I sometimes do cosplay as well even though I've started to lose my enthusiasm towards it. Roleplaying is cool because you can go crazy with it. Also, I LOVE FOOD.

I appreciate honesty above most things and I admire people who defend their own beliefs while still understanding other people's point of view (this is what I intend to do). Friends and family are super important to me and even though my emotions are very powerful, I often keep them inside me - well, until I start crying xD I often get confused by myself since I tend to have so many feelings/thoughts at a time.

My zodiac sign is Cancer and I hate it when people call me a perfectionist even if they're true (they might be, but I still fight against it!). I love to make other people happy and I find helping others a satisfying thing to do. Revenge is never an option for me, but if you hurt my loved ones, you'll be in big trouble 

I really like to fight for things that I think are right and I'm quite interested in politics. I'm in upper secondary school right now, and I'm planning to go to university to study psychology after this. My favourite school subjects are psychology, history and music and I despise Swedish classes even though I have several Swedish friends. ^^''

Now, I'm not really sure what else to add here buuuuut feel free to ask me anything 
I'm happy to meet you all~


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Akiraneh and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Akiraneh. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Vegas (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome !  You really seem to be a nice and interesting person


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Akiraneh (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you!  I'm still trying to figure out how this website and everything in it works but hey, I'll get the hang of it soon enough xP

What's the idea behind the "thank" option?


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi, Akiraneh! Have a good time on the forums.

Clicking on "Thank" is a way to express approval of what the poster says.


----------



## Akiraneh (Aug 22, 2015)

SiFan said:


> Hi, Akiraneh! Have a good time on the forums.
> 
> Clicking on "Thank" is a way to express approval of what the poster says.


Thanks, I get it now!


----------



## faithh (Aug 23, 2015)

Akiraneh said:


> Doctor Who is my life, the Yogscast is awesome as well as Cryaotic and Jesse Cox, I love all kinds of music and nature is the best when it's fresh and pure! I'd like to own a cat one day. I enjoy anime and all that, I sometimes do cosplay as well even though I've started to lose my enthusiasm towards it. Roleplaying is cool because you can go crazy with it. Also, I LOVE FOOD.
> 
> ~


HELLO FELLOW WHOVIAN!!! Eleventh was my fave Doctor, what about you? :exterminate:

Ooh and what animes or mangas do you like?


----------



## Akiraneh (Aug 22, 2015)

faithh said:


> HELLO FELLOW WHOVIAN!!! Eleventh was my fave Doctor, what about you? :exterminate:
> 
> Ooh and what animes or mangas do you like?


EXTERMINATE

Well you see my best friend introduced me to Doctor Who and I only ever watch it with her because she wants to see all my reactions. That's why we're still somewhere in the middle of watching David Tennant when he's traveling with Donna  I do know all the Doctors but I don't really have any opinions about the ones after Tennant xD

And well here's the list of all the anime I've watched so far. Some of the ones I really want to mention straight away are Fullmetal Alchemist, Tokyo Ghoul, Deadman Wonderland, Lovely Complex, Ore Monogatari and Aoharu x Kikanjuu. I've cosplayed Kanda from Code:breaker and Seychelles, Hungary and Italy from Hetalia (I love Hungary). I think the Hetalia fandom is a lot of fun and the characters are great  But yeah I do read some manga as well like Black Butler, Mirai Nikki, Death Note, Grand Guignol Orchestra and Bride's Story - these are the once I actually own.

Air
Amnesia
Angel Beats
Ano Hi Mita Hana No Namae O Bokutachi Wa Mada Shiranai
Another
Aoharu x Kikanjuu
Ao no Exorcist 
Bakugan
Boku no Pico
Black Butler
Black Butler II
Bokura wa Minna Kawaisou
Clannad
Classroom☆Crisis
Code:Breaker
Code Geass
Corpse Party: Tortured Souls
Cossette no Shouzou
Deadman Wonderland
Deadman Wonderland OVA
Death Note
Death Parade
Digimon
Fullmetal Alchemist
Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun
Ghost Hunt
Girls und Panzer
God Eater
Gosick
Heart no Kuni no Alice: Wonderful Wonder World
Hetalia Axis Powers
Hetalia World Series
Hetalia Beautiful World
Hiiro no Kakera
Howl’s Moving Castle
High School DxD
High School of the Dead
Interstella 5555
Kaichou wa Maid-sama
Kamigami no Asobi
Kanon
Kashimari Girl Meets Girl
Kiki’s Delivery Service
Kore wa Zombie Desuka?
Kyou no Go no Ni
Laputa: Castle in the Sky
La storia della Arcana Famiglia
Letter Bee
Lovely Complex
Lucky Star
Macross
Mermaid Melody
Military!
Mirai Nikki
Moomins
My Neighbour Totoro
Myself; Yourself
My Wife Is a High School Girl
Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
Nichijou
Nisekoi
No Game No Life
No Game No Life Specials
Noragami
Okusama Ga Seitokaichou!
One Piece
Ookami Shoujo To Kuro Ouji
Ore Monogatari!!
Pokémon
Ponyo
Porco Rosso
Princess Mononoke
Princess Princess
Pupa
Ragnarök
School Days
School Rumble
Servant x Service
Shigatsu Wa Kimi No Uso
Shirobako
Spirited Away
Starry Sky
Sukitte Ii na yo
Sword Art Online
Sword Art Online II
Tales from Earthsea
Tokyo Ghoul
Tokyo Ghoul √A
Tonari No Kaibutsu-kun
Trinity Seven
True Tears
Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui! / WataMote: No Matter How I Look at It, It’s You Guys’ Fault I’m Unpopular!
Whisper of the Heart
Wolf Children
Yu-Gi-Oh!
Zombie-Loan

Oh and naturally I absolutely adore all the Hayao Miyazaki movies etc. <3


----------



## Blizzardpelt (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello, Akiraneh. I am an INFJ male. It's good to hear from another one who thinks and feels similarly. You can call me Sam.

You like music and anime, too. I'm not gonna lie to you - I definitely haven't watched as much anime as you, but I like the few I do watch. My main interest is music.

I joined the site to gain some new perspectives on things in my life, as well as to help anyone who has questions about themselves.

You joined the site to meet new people. Trust me, you're not going to run short for a long time.

So, do you sing? Do you play any instruments?


----------



## Akiraneh (Aug 22, 2015)

Blizzardpelt said:


> Hello, Akiraneh. I am an INFJ male. It's good to hear from another one who thinks and feels similarly. You can call me Sam.
> 
> You like music and anime, too. I'm not gonna lie to you - I definitely haven't watched as much anime as you, but I like the few I do watch. My main interest is music.
> 
> ...


Hello Sam  Cool to meet another INFJ. I have to say music is one the most important things in my life, also as a way for me to express myself. 

I go to singing lessons and I'm in a choir. I play the flute and the guitar and I know a little about playing the piano and the drums. I've written quite a few songs as well.

I can see there are many kinds of people here so conversations will be interesting, I'm looking forward to this


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Greetings *gentlemanly bow*

What kind of history interests you?


----------



## faithh (Aug 23, 2015)

Akiraneh said:


> EXTERMINATE
> 
> Well you see my best friend introduced me to Doctor Who and I only ever watch it with her because she wants to see all my reactions. That's why we're still somewhere in the middle of watching David Tennant when he's traveling with Donna  I do know all the Doctors but I don't really have any opinions about the ones after Tennant xD


Oh trust me, you'll enjoy the later seasons as much as the older ones, they're all brilliant in their own ways! I'm waiting for the next season, can't wait to see Maisie William's role! Gotta love Tennant, his Doctor was such a joy to watch, and the ending was so .... I have to stop myself from spoiling the ending for you!!

Wow that's a lot of animes you've watched! I'm from Singapore (somewhere in Asia), so most of us teens have read manga/watched anime and I've got a bunch of friends who cosplay at the Anime Festival Asia (AFA) every year, it's so cool! I personally just got into anime/manga last year, so I haven't covered even a fraction of your animes/mangas.

These are the ones I've read:
Attack on Titan
Black Butler
Black Butler II
Bokura wa Minna Kawaisou
Code Geass
Corpse Party: Tortured Souls
Deadman Wonderland
Deadman Wonderland OVA
Death Note
Digimon and Pokémon (these cartoons were on our kids channel)
Enigma of Amigara Fault (and all other works by Junji Ito, he's a master of horror)
Fullmetal Alchemist
Howl’s Moving Castle
Moomins
My Neighbour Totoro
One Piece
Parasyte
Ponyo
Spirited Away
Tokyo Ghoul
Tokyo Ghoul √A (ohmy I ship Kaneki X Touka!)

You're really into animes/mangas, do you learn Japanese?


----------



## Akiraneh (Aug 22, 2015)

Fievel said:


> Greetings *gentlemanly bow*
> 
> What kind of history interests you?


How do you do? 

I quite enjoy any kind really. I suppose Ancient Rome and Middle Ages (and possibly WWII) are my favourites, but I think pretty much everything in history is fascinating. The different cultures, the fact that history repeats itself, religion, ways of living and surviving, wars, science... Everything. It's fun to compare the different times.

What do you think/prefer?


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Akiraneh said:


> How do you do?
> 
> I quite enjoy any kind really. I suppose Ancient Rome and Middle Ages (and possibly WWII) are my favourites, but I think pretty much everything in history is fascinating. The different cultures, the fact that history repeats itself, religion, ways of living and surviving, wars, science... Everything. It's fun to compare the different times.
> 
> What do you think/prefer?


Very interesting, yeah I have very similar interests in history. It's more multi-faceted than people often give it credit, as if it's just names and dates. It's not.


----------



## Akiraneh (Aug 22, 2015)

faithh said:


> Oh trust me, you'll enjoy the later seasons as much as the older ones, they're all brilliant in their own ways! I'm waiting for the next season, can't wait to see Maisie William's role! Gotta love Tennant, his Doctor was such a joy to watch, and the ending was so .... I have to stop myself from spoiling the ending for you!!
> 
> Wow that's a lot of animes you've watched! I'm from Singapore (somewhere in Asia), so most of us teens have read manga/watched anime and I've got a bunch of friends who cosplay at the Anime Festival Asia (AFA) every year, it's so cool! I personally just got into anime/manga last year, so I haven't covered even a fraction of your animes/mangas.
> 
> ...


Oh my, I quickly have to catch up then! I just cannot handle the fact that Rose keeps popping up, my heart is crying!!!

Singapore, you say? That's interesting. Apparently it has pretty much the same population as Finland xD That's just crazy considering how much smaller Singapore is compared to Finland.

I guess I pretty much grew up with Pokemon, Digimon and Moomins. Later on I started watching Fullmetal Alchemist and Ragnarök, not actually realizing what anime is. I learned about it in 7th grade, when I was 13. I was crazy about anime, manga and cosplaying in lower secondary school (age 13-15) which explains the long list. 

Oh my gosh Kaneki and Touka are adorable. 

It would be cool to start learning Japanese, but sadly I haven't gone ahead and done that yet. My friend is quite skilled with language, though


----------



## Akiraneh (Aug 22, 2015)

Fievel said:


> Very interesting, yeah I have very similar interests in history. It's more multi-faceted than people often give it credit, as if it's just names and dates. It's not.


I agree. The thing that really bothers me is when people say they don't like history because "it's all about memorizing some stupid dates", because even though remembering some important dates helps, it's not really the main point. And it's very hard to remember any dates and names etc if you can't even understand the big pictures.

I must say, possibly one of the most interesting things about history is the fact that it often does repeat itself. Arguments that say the past is the past and it doesn't help in the future are pretty weak in my books. The concept of learning from previous mistakes can be seen in just one person's lifetime as well, because naturally the person tries to avoid making the same mistakes again. The same works with bigger timelines.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Akiraneh said:


> I agree. The thing that really bothers me is when people say they don't like history because "it's all about memorizing some stupid dates", because even though remembering some important dates helps, it's not really the main point. And it's very hard to remember any dates and names etc if you can't even understand the big pictures.
> 
> I must say, possibly one of the most interesting things about history is the fact that it often does repeat itself. Arguments that say the past is the past and it doesn't help in the future are pretty weak in my books. The concept of learning from previous mistakes can be seen in just one person's lifetime as well, because naturally the person tries to avoid making the same mistakes again. The same works with bigger timelines.


That's a very important point that history can and should be understood from the perspective of the big picture. There's simply too much I could say on that point alone.


----------



## Akiraneh (Aug 22, 2015)

Fievel said:


> That's a very important point that history can and should be understood from the perspective of the big picture. There's simply too much I could say on that point alone.


I know, right? I tried to put it as simply as I could xD I could keep ranting about it but if some people can't understand my point of view, there's no point


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome Akiraneh! 

I hope you find this place informative and you find new friends to talk with! 
I am an INFJ as well, I also have a friend who claims to be one but I'm unsure too. It's interesting when you start trying to type those in your life. Perhaps try & figure her true type out if she is a mistyped INFJ. I'm sure enough of us here would be happy to help! Have fun


----------



## marc7654 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello, nice to meet you Akiraneh! I'm new here too!roud:


----------



## Akiraneh (Aug 22, 2015)

MaggieMay said:


> Welcome Akiraneh!
> 
> I hope you find this place informative and you find new friends to talk with!
> I am an INFJ as well, I also have a friend who claims to be one but I'm unsure too. It's interesting when you start trying to type those in your life. Perhaps try & figure her true type out if she is a mistyped INFJ. I'm sure enough of us here would be happy to help! Have fun


Hi there! Nice to meet you and thank you  I have been trying to get the hang of all this xD I'll be sure to ask someone if I have any questions.


----------



## Akiraneh (Aug 22, 2015)

marc7654 said:


> Hello, nice to meet you Akiraneh! I'm new here too!roud:


Nice to meet you too, marc! And welcome to you as well then xD


----------

